# 49.38.07 Device error-HP M4555mfp



## ckandaba (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi.

I'm trying to find the cause of this error on an HP l/j M4555 MFP printer. The problem seems to point to a firmware issue, but each time I try to download the firmware, I cannot get a full copy of the firmware to download from the HP website. Does anyone know anyway I can sort out this problem or where else I can get a firmware download? 

thanks

Chris


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only site I would trust for firmware would be the manufacturers website.


----------

